

Write down your ideas → - alincatalin0199
http://indieandroider.tumblr.com/post/56785479681/write-down-your-ideas

======
deadfall
I believe it is very important to keep a notebook in your pocket. I write down
every idea even if it is a "dumb" idea. There is potential for every idea to
build into a grander idea.

I recommend reading the book "Where good ideas come from".

[http://www.amazon.com/Where-Good-Ideas-Come-
From/dp/15944853...](http://www.amazon.com/Where-Good-Ideas-Come-
From/dp/1594485380)

